# Hydroment Waterproofing membrane(Bostic Findley Manufacturer) versus rubber membrane



## ewarch (Aug 18, 2007)

What is the better solution for  waterproofing in showers?
We have 3'X3' shower on a slab level.
We have used Hydroment Gold Anti Fracture and waterproofing membrane on horizontal and vertical application. It is a latex base , paint application. Easy to use. We have received some comments that it will not hold back water as a traditional rubber membrane. 
Reading specifications of the product we have learned that it meets American Specifications:ANSIA118.10 and supposed to be a good barrier.
Do you have any experience using this product? We have not installed tiles yet. Out tiles are 1/8" marble tiles.

Thank you.


----------



## latile (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi

Myself I never use the Hydroment, but I use similar product called Pro Red by c-cure, and I know the Hydroment brand are as good as the Pro Red, and it should do the job of waterproofing your shower with no problem.
I like those liquid rubber membrane waterproofing better then rubbers type or the other type of sheeting, Easy, cheaper, and save lots of labor time


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 16, 2007)

You forgot to mention... No Seams!


----------



## latile (Dec 16, 2007)

This is why you here


----------



## latile (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello tool guy` I was away for a while, and got lots of work when I got back.
Just stop to say hi and browse around


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 15, 2008)

latile said:


> Hello tool guy` I was away for a while, and got lots of work when I got back.
> Just stop to say hi and browse around



Hi back atcha! Busy is good!


----------



## latile (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello ToolGuy 

Good to see you again 

Taking bit of time to relax 

I saw you home page, good job you doing, I added your link on my site


----------

